# Help please with dry food. New chi owner



## Penelope (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey everyone
I am about to take a trip to Petco as soon as they open this morning. I adopted an adult chihuahua recently and she doesnt seem to like her food at all. I have her on Solid Gold Hundchen Flocken. I think the kibble pieces are too large and she just doesnt seem to care for it, even when it's mixed with wet food (I bought wellness 95 lamb) Can you help me pick out a food that is sold at Petco? (must be sold at petco) She has tear stains...not sure if that is due to diet?
Thanks for your time.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I buy the grain-free Duck variety of Blue Buffalo from Petco


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Blue Buffalo small breed?


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

If picky about kibble size: 
Solid Gold Just a Wee Bit
Natural Balance Duck & Potato Small bites
Blue Buffalo Small Breed
Wellness Small Breed Adult
Tear staining can be due to a lot of things, grains in the diet, allergies, infections, eye conformation.


----------



## my2chis (Aug 17, 2010)

I just bought a bag of the Royal Canin Chihuahua food from petco the pieces are really small so that might be an option if your looking for timy kibble.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for the help everyone, I really do appreciate it.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Tear staining is definitely to do with diet IMO. We used Solid Golds Just a Wee Bit for a while. My pups liked it okay...but it was causing some awful gas for Maxie. We then switched to grain free (EVO) & that got rid of a lot of problems my pups were having (including tear staining). The tear stains are basically caused from dyes in the food...or allergies. We feed ZiwiPeak now which is a dehydrated raw food. Excellent food but they don't sell it at Petco. Based on that I'd go with either the Blue Buffalo or the Natural Balance that Heather mentioned...


----------

